# How can we compress a 2GB file to 500 kb?



## choudang (Jan 13, 2006)

hey guys.... i wanna know how can i compress a 2GB file into a 500kb file. yesterday i have got a file sized 410kb rar which included 1 mdb file sized 2GB. can we do it with Winrar any version? is there any s/w to make a compress file like that? if i make one, is there any data damaging chance? now i tried with WinRar, but its make a 198 MB file to 170MB [best]  

thanks


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2006)

2 gb file compressed to 500 kbs are u mad....

Nothing can do that.....


----------



## vijay_7287 (Jan 13, 2006)

something like this has been posted before

i think there is something like a bomb
does the file u got work properly???


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 13, 2006)

Here's the thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34784


----------



## choudang (Jan 13, 2006)

yes.. all the files are working properly..... and now i have got another one.... u won't believe that this one is a installation image... [Alcohol 120%].. thats why i'm asking the question, how can they done it? if they can, why can't we?

have a look.... [due to pvc... deleted the names.. sorry]
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/3916/untitled3co1.th.jpg


----------



## hansraj (Jan 13, 2006)

@warrior
now it depends that which file are u trying to compress. If the file is a doc,xls,mdb then u can of course compress it to that extent but if u want to compress the image file or a video file (which is actually compressed) then u will not get any compresssion whatever u may use... winrar,winzip or whatever


----------



## choudang (Jan 13, 2006)

i know that *hansraj*.. i have tried it 2yrs back, after a unsuccess story .. i just ignored about tat [was n't a image].

but now i have 4-7image file..... original downloaded size was 400-700 kb.... after that... just follow the above pic.... the red marked one is the source.. just have look on the winrar..... do you see the bird?


----------



## satbir (Jan 14, 2006)

how can someone compress a file to that extent.......... thats not possible....  halucinating or wat??


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 14, 2006)

There is something called a Mini-image which has come out now.

"*A mini-image is a partial image of the cd and includes a part of the program recorded on the cd (albeit a very small part). If used for legitimate back-up purposes (i.e. so that the game/app can be played/run by mounting the mini-image whilst the original is put away for safe-keeping), that's ok.

However, if hex editing is required to make the mini-image, that involves a modification of part of the program without the copyright holder's permission and that is, of course, illegal.*"

These are just about 600KB-5MB & work as a No-cd crack, etc.

Regarding other files, i remember a compressor called *UHARC* which had tremendous compression speeds, which had compressed GTA 3 into a 200MB folder. (However, the radio files & some sound files were deleted)


----------



## go4saket (Jan 14, 2006)

My dear friend, I guess you are mistaken in figures. Check out the image that you have posted. 

The file size it shows clearly says that the total compression if calculated is about 85% of the original file size, and compressing that is is pretty simple.

The file size it is showing is in Bytes and not KB. If taking the first file as an example, the original file size if of 2719 KB and the compressed file is of 405 KB. Just ckeck it out again and you will see where you got mistaken...


----------



## SignificantMind (Jan 14, 2006)

Were not in nano age my friend. It's a hoax perhaps.


----------



## choudang (Jan 14, 2006)

go4saket said:
			
		

> My dear friend, I guess you are mistaken in figures. Check out the image that you have posted.
> 
> The file size it shows clearly says that the total compression if calculated is about 85% of the original file size, and compressing that is is pretty simple.
> 
> The file size it is showing is in Bytes and not KB. If taking the first file as an example, the original file size if of 2719 KB and the compressed file is of 405 KB. Just ckeck it out again and you will see where you got mistaken...



have you seen the image clearly.. may be you can't able to see the .mdf file sized 2gb.... and .mds file is 2mb. and the source is 410kb. so make the post after geting the point.. ok. 
i'm not trying to make the forum fool. if it is posible to us.. then we will able to reduce the HDD space use.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2006)

warrior , try to mount that image and try to install whatever in it , it will not work .Why....?
Its already explained here

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34784


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 14, 2006)

*2 gb 2 500kb*

it is highly impossible ....


----------



## choudang (Jan 14, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> warrior , try to mount that image and try to install whatever in it , it will not work .Why....?
> Its already explained here
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34784



unf'ly..... i have installed [sorry... subject can't be disclosed]. its working fine. i can post a mounted image also... for that i need a time cuz after installing, i have only 1.5 GB space free.
BTW.. i have 7zip and this is better than winrar, command line.. thats the drawback..

i have seen the mini for games.... i'm not talking about this.... i'm abit confused that how come they compress like that.... 

ps: the source of the file is a underground.


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 14, 2006)

The max till date i complresses was  80MB file to 900 kb using a program on neos site. coudnt file it anywhere now.


----------



## go4saket (Jan 14, 2006)

warrior said:
			
		

> go4saket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dear friend, I am just not able to understand where the hell are you able to see a 2 GB size. The MDF file you are talking about is of 2,784,768 Bytes and the MDS file of 2850 Bytes, the total of which is 2,787,618 Bytes which is clearly visible in the address bar kind of thing in the picture that you have posted. 

Now, talking about the MDF file, if you convert 2,784,768 Bytes to KB, it comes to 2719 KB, i.e. 2.65 MB and the packed/compressed size is of 415,716 Bytes i.e. 406 KB i.e. 0.39 MB.

Now, I should say that you should check your own image file before posting. Your address bar very clearly shows that the size are all in BYTES and not KB.

Moreover, forget about Bytes/KB/MB/GB stuff. Check the compressed figures. Even if the figures would have been in MB or GB or what so ever, the compression percentage if you can calculate will give you answers to all your questions...

Check it buddy...     No offence...


----------



## Dipen01 (Jan 14, 2006)

May be Saket is rite....the address bar says...  

unpacked size [ 2,787,618 bytes == 2,787,618/1024 == 2772 kbytes ]

[2772/1024 mbytes == 2.65 mbytes (MB)]

So i guess  compression from 2.65 MB to 500 KB is Okey...isnt it...??
Correct me if am wrong..am just going by image !!!


Well i had another doubt!! U people must be knowing that the setup file of Adobe Acrobat Reader is something around 15 MB. But when we install it it uncompresses to around 150 MB. How is it possible. I am not saying that it is not. as they have done...!!! But how do they compress to 10% and also with self extracting archive..


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 14, 2006)

Maybe its only a volume of a big archive. Suppose if we compress a 100 mb file and set the option divide into "say 10 mb" then we get about 10(or 9) 10mb files. If we open any one of them we can see the original file size as 100 mb and we might mistake that the 100MB file has been compressed to 10 mb. I think something like this has happened here.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 14, 2006)

warrior said:
			
		

> tarey_g said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pls send me the file at tarey_g@yahoo.com , it will be clear than


----------



## iwant2breakfree (Jan 15, 2006)

there is a software called UHARC which can compress to a gr8 extent but im not sure whether it can compress Gigabytes into kilobytes. worth trying once though. the software is available here : *brhack.net/mulder/public/downloads/UHARC_GUI.2005-11-24.exe


----------



## __Virus__ (Jan 15, 2006)

iwant2breakfree said:
			
		

> there is a software called UHARC which can compress to a gr8 extent but im not sure whether it can compress Gigabytes into kilobytes. worth trying once though. the software is available here : *brhack.net/mulder/public/downloads/UHARC_GUI.2005-11-24.exe



What kind of stupid program is it? I downloaded, tried to compress an mpg file of 30 MB It took more than 40 minutes ( not a typo) to compress 50% of the file and file size is 15.5 MB  another 45 minutes counts upto 1.5 hours to compress 1 file


----------



## choudang (Jan 15, 2006)

sorry guys..... i can sent the file to you.. cuz.... yesterday.. when i see all the members saying that its impossible .. i just delete the file.. and now i have only the image file with me..... i'm trying to get the file again.. but that site is not responding.... i can give you tha link ... u can try yourself


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 15, 2006)

The compression depends on the structure of the file.......

For example you cannot compress a compressed 200 Mb ZIP file by WinRAR or any other program to make it smaller........ It may be compressed to some extent but not much......

WinRAR is a very good compression program but it is a shareware....... Well, if you can tolerate Nags, you can even use it for free........
With the "Best" compression mode, it can do a good job.........

If you think anything of 200 Mb can be converted to 100 Mb or such, then you need to learn more.......

Just look at this for some surpries:
*crackmes.de/users/khattam/khattam_s_what_is_my_password_v14_copy_me_to_hdd/

Basically, it is a crackme but you can see some compression.........

The 200+ Mb file has been compressed to few kb..... This has worked to such an extent coz the compressed ISO file contains very little data and other parts are virtually blank (=other bytes are empty or similar)


----------



## choudang (Jan 15, 2006)

ok.. i heard something like that.....  first you make a best compression.. after that u have to make a hex-edit to making the file size..... is it possible.. cuz  doing that, chance to damage the file.. m i right?


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jan 15, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> iwant2breakfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's obvious,because MPEG itself is a compressed format,so u won't be able to acheive a high compression ratio.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 15, 2006)

In context of games, the mini image can be the image of a 650MB ISO file, which comes to around 60KB or so.
There is no compression involved in it. 

Basically, the game checks the start of a disc for "bad sectors". If they are there then the game is thought to be authentic and the game will start. When you read a full image you are reading the "bad sectors" at the start as well as all the other data. 
The problem is that all the install data etc that takes up over 99% of the space, this data is not needed to start the game, only to install it.

What a mini-image does is *keep only the data at the start that is used too authenticate the original disc.*


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 15, 2006)

post the link or PM me!


----------



## choudang (Jan 16, 2006)

this is the link.....

```
*rapidshare.de/files/9718800/Stacy.rar.html
```
now, the result follows....

```
File /files/9718800/Stacy.rar.html has been deleted.
Reason: THIS FILE IS FORBIDDEN TO BE SHARED! Complaints received.
```

ps: i'm posting the link bcuz of above post.. so i did. hope that i won't get any tags with my id from the mods and admins


----------



## pacman007 (Jun 21, 2009)

The truth is that a torrent utility program can compress any gigawatt of file (docs, music, film, pics, program) into kilobytes. See *www.what-is-torrent.com/  and *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent  For the rest of you...don't be so arrogant to assume you know everything, asserting that such a thing doesn't exist or the user is mistaken. Whatever the mind of man can imagine, it exists!


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

pacman007 said:


> The truth is that a torrent utility program can compress any gigawatt of file (docs, music, film, pics, program) into kilobytes. See *www.what-is-torrent.com/  and *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent  For the rest of you...don't be so arrogant to assume you know everything, asserting that such a thing doesn't exist or the user is mistaken. Whatever the mind of man can imagine, it exists!



First Post and has swept the Seniors off their feet

*www.gifs.net/Animation11/Science_and_Body/Hands_and_Feet/Clapping.gif


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 21, 2009)

My god.... 
This is the height of n00bishness, even beats the one in my sig


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jun 21, 2009)

thewisecrab said:


> This is the height of n00bishness, even beats the one in my sig





I dont think it is possible if so then 1 GB space = 1 TB


----------



## Aspire (Jun 21, 2009)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I dont think it is possible if so then 1 GB space = 1 TB



It is possible when you using torrents!!

Even a 10 GB file on torrent cannot be more than 100KB


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> It is possible when you using torrents!!
> 
> Even a 10 GB file on torrent cannot be more than 100KB


Wat all r u guys talking about?
Wat do u think torrents are? The real file???!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jun 21, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Even a 10 GB file on torrent cannot be more than 100KB



loool!!!


----------



## utsav (Jun 22, 2009)

pacman007 said:


> gigawatt of file



Watt?


----------



## utsav (Jun 22, 2009)

Aspire said:


> It is possible when you using torrents!!
> 
> Even a 10 GB file on torrent cannot be more than 100KB



Pwning urself since 1993?


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 23, 2009)

Guys, let alone that noob comment about torrent, lets stay on topic.

@warrior, can u find the link or recover the deleted file from ur hard disk ?


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

XtremeFuturistic said:


> Guys, let alone that noob comment about torrent, lets stay on topic.
> 
> @warrior, can u find the link or recover the deleted file from ur hard disk ?



Talking abt Torrents is equal to staying on Topic.
I'm really shocked that you didnt know that!!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 25, 2009)

Speaking of the torrents, I remember a crazy noob who is a friend of mine...

came to my house whooping that he has downloaded some XXX movie in a blink. And asked what's your downloading time. I said "depends".

He said the thing, after pwning my isp, that the file is not working as it shows nothing when he drag and drop the file into VLC. 

It took almost 30mins to explain to him, what torrents really are.

Thanks for reminding some old memories...


----------



## raksrules (Jun 25, 2009)

I once got a 4MB office installation. I knew it was crap, so just extracted using KGB and what i found was there were all the files and folders for setup. So opened the humongous files in textpad and whoa....just 0000000 written everywhere 
I already knew that was in store

But this torrent thing is just.........Lollzzz


----------



## Aspire (Jun 25, 2009)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> Speaking of the torrents, I remember a crazy noob who is a friend of mine...
> 
> came to my house whooping that he has downloaded some XXX movie in a blink. And asked what's your downloading time. I said "depends".
> 
> ...



xxx movie??????
He comes rushing to your house to show the movie?


----------



## max_demon (Jun 25, 2009)

write 000000 ten million times and save it in notepad , it will be above 10 mb compress it it will become less than 10kb simple .. i remember i once i posted simmilar thread in simillar time


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 26, 2009)

What kind of a ridiculous thread is this? 
It started in 2006 and is stil doing the round sin 2009????
With ridiculous talks about torrents and all this mumbo jumbo about file compression. 
Has everyone gone mad or something ?


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 26, 2009)

What kind of a ridiculous thread is this? 
It started in 2006 and is stil doing the round sin 2009????
With ridiculous talks about torrents and all this mumbo jumbo about file compression. 
Has everyone gone mad or something ?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 26, 2009)

Aspire said:


> xxx movie??????
> He comes rushing to your house to show the movie?



Yes, to show me how fastly he has downloaded those movies.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 26, 2009)

Debu_013 said:


> What kind of a ridiculous thread is this?
> It started in 2006 and is stil doing the round sin 2009????
> With ridiculous talks about torrents and all this mumbo jumbo about file compression.
> Has everyone gone mad or something ?



Threads like this never die!!!


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jun 28, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Talking abt Torrents is equal to staying on Topic.
> I'm really shocked that you didnt know that!!!!


 
U r from the same category as pacman007 as far as being a noob is considered. Utorrent has nothing to do with compression, UNDERSTOOD OR NOT ?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jun 28, 2009)

you must try winuha for maximum compression. But it uses around 80-95% of RAM. It is used to compress files in GTA


----------



## zoras (Jun 30, 2009)

surprise!! guess u guys not heard about kgb.. claims to compress 1 gb into 10mb 

here's info from its site:
KGB Archiver is the compression tool with an unbelievably high compression rate.
Unfortunately, in spite of its powerful compression rate, it has high hardware requirements
(I recommend processor with 1,5GHz clock and 256MB of RAM as an essential minimum).
One of the advantages of KGB Archiver is also AES-256 encryption which is used to encrypt
the archives. This is one of the strongest encryptions known for man.

KGB Archiver 2

Important! Read first!

This is unstable BETA version of KGB Archiver 2. DO NOT use this program for compression of important data until there will be stable version available. THERE ARE KNOWN ISSUES! Note that:
- self-extracting archives of beta 2 don't ask for file overwrite! They always overwrite files.
- KGB Archiver v1.x encrypted archives (*.kge) ARE NOT supported by beta 1, please use v1.x or wait for final release
- for Windows Vista users: Please disable User Account Control (UAC) before installing KGB Archiver 2 beta 2. How to disable?
- KGB Archiver 2 beta 2 requires processor with SSE2 support, check list of supported processors, if your processor is not on the list, please download patch for old CPUs. 

wondering whats AES-256 encryption follow this link
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Encryption_Standard

here's comments from some fellows who have tried it:
1) its more like 1gb to 1 byte, i saw on usawarez gta sa 3.96gb uncompressed but 64kb when compressed, amazing software

2) it works in theory and in practice, however it is not at all usable due to the huge resources consumed and extreme timeframe to complete its task. You would need the fastest computer you can afford and then dedicate it solely to running this archiver as you would not be able to use that computer for anything else. And then, what about unarchiving?
This is a remarkable piece of software, though.... just 10 to 15 years ahead of hardware development, even at the lightning pace that the development is going.

3) Very bad and long, long time, loooong timeeeee...

4) PS: I fully support the idea and have tryed v 1.2.1.24 on a quad core
*kgbarchiver.net/?page=download

*fr33sp33k.h33t.com/index.php?topic=9063.0

it's an unstable thing ,, and lossy is an understatement

goodluck to you guys, with ur enourmous adventure

testing again with a 100MB installer ,,, will post results when finished 

i guess u guys with core i7 rigs should try this although its beta.

zoras
Nepal


----------



## Debu_013 (Jun 30, 2009)

THE KGB archiver project has been lying abandoned from 2007 onwards. The last update was released as a BETA 2.0 in 2007, since then no improvement.
Its impractical to wait so long to compress a file.

Even a core i7 with 4GB 1066MHz super RAM even a server is not going to speed it up. Its not built for these computers. Just take a look at the recommended configurations its way too low for these days. These software is not built for 64bit so it cant even take the advantage of a system with more than 4GB RAM.
Until and unless someone decides to revive the projects its useless!!!


----------



## hjpotter92 (Jul 1, 2009)

Debu_013 said:


> THE KGB archiver project has been lying abandoned from 2007 onwards. The last update was released as a BETA 2.0 in 2007, since then no improvement.
> Its impractical to wait so long to compress a file.
> 
> Even a core i7 with 4GB 1066MHz super RAM even a server is not going to speed it up. Its not built for these computers. Just take a look at the recommended configurations its way too low for these days. These software is not built for 64bit so it cant even take the advantage of a system with more than 4GB RAM.
> Until and unless someone decides to revive the projects its useless!!!



Yes, I am facing trouble with 64-bit Windows on Core i7 and 3 gb DDR3 1333 RAM.


----------

